

US agency destroys keyboards, mice to get rid of viruses - kristianc
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-07/09/us-agency-overreacts-virus

======
CapitalistCartr
I wonder if excruciatingly bad IT management could be used as a proxy for
overall bad management. Decisions as bad as this series were are clearly a
sign of major mismanagement; the level of which requires firing.

------
mtgx
"Kill it with fire", is what they must've thought.

